# Herp room upgrade (pic heavy)



## 5potted (Jan 25, 2013)

Over the past few months I've decided to upgrade my herp room 
From this: 


To purchasing this from a pet shop (stein enclosures- built for the pet shop so had to chop the top off to fit through our front door!)





And this from stein enclosures about a year ago



And making these:










and adding left over greenery to this (with the spotted I bred in the 2011 season happily exploring with the glass removed):



and a better pic of the newest member to the family, Ruby (or Reuben if she ends up being a he) gladly having a drink and surprising me with a small swim (held her breath for more than 30 seconds!!!) during one of the days we had 38 degree heat. 


Let us know what you think


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like you got yourself an awesome herp room! Love having decked out enclosures myself so extra points for you lol.


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 25, 2013)

Having two original Steins? That's just greedy
Very very jealous, they look amazing!


----------



## 5potted (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha yep can't beat a stein  well I did try, don't think I did too bad though


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 25, 2013)

Mate great room, great collection and great habitats and backgrounds very jealous


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn !!!!!!!! what i would give to be as clever as you and Joel and other artsy members here at APS, as can be seen from my build in the DIY section http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-habitat-girl-197902/ i can build the enclosures ok but i get a mind blank when it comes to the decorating, i know i should be able to look at things in nature and say ok thats whay i gotta do but getting it from my cluttered brain into fruition seems to be a problem, my location does not help coz none of the stores around here (BIGW, reject shop and the nurseries) seem to have any decent follage, the Aquarium places here must think they have the market cornered coz just 1 pkt of 3 green and white varigated vines cost $45 and i would need at least 4 pkts, oh well just keep huanting the cheap shops i suppose, anyways brilliant job "spotted" your long skinny friends must feel like they are staying at the Hilton hotel with their environments, matter of fact i wouldn't mind living there myself "move over Macs" lol..................Ron


----------



## littlemay (Jan 26, 2013)

Can i ask how you went about getting your lighting/heating sorted with the down lights in these two enclosures? What sort of lights are you using and how much of an air gap did you have to leave to ensure they wouldn't overheat/burn the enclosure? What sort of temps do you get?

Interested in having a go at putting some of these in myself 




5potted said:


> View attachment 279058
> View attachment 279056


----------



## 5potted (Jan 26, 2013)

All of the lights poke out the top with the heat guard around (the photo sort of shows how) I purchased a prewired downlight with heat guard off eBay so all I had to do was drill the hole. The lights only cost about $15 delivered. The heat depends on the wattage, I find 20/35 watts give a nice 32 ish hot end. 20watt in summer, 35watt in winter. I built these off the same concept that Stein incorporates with making sure there's a basking spot close to the light with an appropriate wattage light to get the 32ish heat spot so that there is no need for a thermostat. 

Thanks for the feedback guys  I think the main thing when I made this is I wasn't trying to cut costs so I took the time, ordered the greenery first (again from eBay) and worked my designs around them. In the end they only ended up costing $150-200 each anyway which is pretty good considering I wasn't trying to be cheap.


----------

